# Teeter Master!!



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Way to go Jackson! Roxy has the opposite problem. She runs to the middle of the teeter, waits for it to come down, then trots to the other end. I'm encouraging her to keep going without stopping.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Woo hooo!!!! Congrats on your hard work on the teeter! Will you be trialing soon?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay!! Teeters can be such an issue for our goldens but it sounds like Jackson loves it


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Teeters are the devil :--devil: Most dogs don't like them because they MOVE!!!!

I am glad Jackson has it figured out. We have a teeter in our back yard we can set it as low as 8" so for instance now Gabby can play on it too. However the downside, and this has happened with both Teddi and Quinn, the first time they do a full height in class where it BANGS (grass doesn't make noise) it spooks them. Quinn is FAST and she flies over it. When she got spooked she was like 'uh... no'. We taught her to bow, front end down back end up. Then we incorporated that at the apex of the teeter. Now she FLIES to the center, bows, and runs to sit at the contact. She realized that was a good position for balance, and stability. If you don't have a bow, you may want to try that. 

Way to go Jackson! Agility is so much fun.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

I am hoping our next trial is in April. I sent in the entry form but only entered him in JWW. I think after some more practice with the standard course, he will be ready.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations!! 

The teeter can be such a problem, you are so lucky.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Way to go Jackson!!!

Austin's nemesis is the big bad A Frame!!!!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

I am going to Open Gym tonight with Jackson and I will try to get a video of him practicing the Standard Course.


----------

